# Vilitch The Curseling Scale



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,
I don't really know, where to post this thread, so I went to general Wrhammer.
I have a question regarding Vilitch The Curseling miniature. I want to buy him and make some conversions using bits, but I don't know what scale he is. Is he normal Warrior of Chaos guy or more like Terminator size like new Lord (The one with cool spear)? I would appreciate help if someone know, comparison pics really welcome.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> He is a standard woc mini. No bigger or smaller than any other human sized Chaos warrior. I converted him to a chaos lord quiet easily.


----------

